# One sink or two



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

We are refitting our galley and can not decide on one large sink or two small sinks. We would love to hear your thoughts (pros & cons). I really don''t like the thought of two small sinks, but have never tried to live with just one large one.

Thanks
Evans


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

My first priority in a sink is depth - at least 8" - 10" deep, or even deeper. Shallower sinks (<8") don’t work well on a “heel”, and can only accommodate larger diameter items horizontally. Deeper sinks don’t splash & spill, use less water, and can accomodate plates (etc) vertically. 
A double sink might be a nice luxury, but will occupy a lot of valuable horizontal real estate.
American Standard: http://www.americanstandard-us.com/
Kindred Industries http://www.kindred-sinkware.com


----------

